# 4 words To Describe Your Bunny



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Just do exactly as the title says!

Dippy:

Chubby - Don't ask me why LOL
Sexy - I always call him my lickle sexy bunner!
Affectionate - He always licks me
Fluffy - Well DER!

Fluffball:

Fluffy - Like her name 
Madam : She can be a little stressy madam 
Gorgeous - Because she is
Unique: She has really unique shaped little face, its adorable


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

4? Only four? :shock:

ok...

Stressful - The amount of nights I have stayed up with him because he has acted ill :grumpy:
Loving - cant resist a cuddle
Funny - Makes me laugh on a daily basis until my stomach hurts :biggrin2:
Energetic - I am sure I dont need to explain this :shock:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 24, 2008)

*:hearts:4 words that describe Dunkin: :hearts:*

Special
Gorgeous
Funny
Loving


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 24, 2008)

:heartbeat:Jamie:heartbeat:



Sweet

Loving

Cuddly

Happy


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Oct 24, 2008)

Bernie: Loveable, Brave, Sweet, Adorable

Louie: Handsome, Strong, Picky, Loyal

Alice: Rude, Bossy, Comical, Chubby

Oreo: Funny, Dopey, Clean, Happy

Maddie: Cute, Nervous, Manipulative, Stubborn


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 25, 2008)

Merin: sweet, shy, cuddly, caring!

Nessa: stubborn, feisty, energetic, crazy!

Fintan: Nosy, cuddly, sweet, adorable!

Aly!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 25, 2008)

Toby:
- nosy
- poofy
- naughty
- lovable

Berry-Boo
- pushy
- bouncy
- nosy
- affectionate


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

Benjamin:

Curious
Tiny
Friendly
Handsome


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Millie *

Attitude

Loyal

Funny

Cute!



*Ruby :bunnyangel:*

Angel

Sweetie

Motherly

Cheeky


----------



## brother of elf (Oct 29, 2008)

4 things about elf

sneaky:sofa:

loving:hug:

dirty:vacuum:

crazyullhair:


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL This is great I'm goig to do Nibbles:

|_NIBBLES_|

1. Friendly
2.Calm
3.Beautiful
4.Big

The list is going on
5. Sleepy
6. Crazy
7.Energetic (when he was little)
8.Sweet
9.Special
10.Messy
11.Angel
12.Pushy
13.Nosy
14.Loving

It could go on .. and on... iloveyou Nibbles


----------

